# All Eyes on China as Indian Premier Modi Heads to Vietnam



## Vikrant

Vietnamese are in a tight spot.

---

Hanoi's need for bolstered maritime defenses against an increasingly assertive China in the territorially disputed South China Sea is expected to be high on the agenda when Indian Prime Minister Narendra Modi visits Vietnam later this week.

Professor Sukh Doe Muni, fellow at the Institute for Defense Studies and Analyses in New Delhi, says the Indian leader's arrival Friday comes as "the question of South China Sea has come up in a big way."

"Narendra Modi's visit actually is the strong indication of India showing its friendship, camaraderie, solidarity with Vietnam, particularly at the time when Vietnam is facing lots of pressure in the region from China," said the former senior Indian diplomat, who once worked in Southeast Asia.

Modi's Hanoi stopover, which will make him the first Indian prime minister to visit Vietnam in over a decade, comes one day before he'll join the Group of 20 summit in Hangzhou, China.

According to Ngo Xuan Binh, director of the Institute of Indian and Southwest Asian Studies in Hanoi, defense is a key part of "traditional" Hanoi-New Delhi relations, and there are mixed reactions among the Vietnamese public.

"Some say Modi's visit to Vietnam before participating in the G20 summit shows how important Hanoi is to New Delhi, and it's also a signal to China," he said. "However, others say the visit has little impact on China, as it is a big partner of Beijing in many aspects."

...

All Eyes on China as Indian Premier Modi Heads to Vietnam


----------



## Vikrant

*India and Vietnam Boost Military, Commercial Ties*

HANOI—India on Saturday agreed to provide Vietnam with a $500 million loan for defense purposes, a further sign of warming ties between two countries in separate territorial disputes with China.

Prime Minister Narendra Modi and his Vietnamese counterpart Nguyen Xuan Phuc also announced after their meeting in Hanoi that Vietnam and India have upgraded their diplomatic relations to the level of comprehensive strategic partnership from strategic partnership.

“Our decision to upgrade our strategic partnership to a comprehensive strategic partnership will provide a new direction and momentum to our bilateral cooperation,” Mr. Modi said. “Our common efforts will also contribute to stability, security and prosperity in this region.”


The alliance between India and Vietnam is set to develop further in the wake of Mr. Modi’s visit. India is negotiating to sell supersonic Brahmos cruise missiles to Vietnam, a deal that might also include the stationing of Indian technicians there to maintain the hardware.

...

India and Vietnam Boost Military, Commercial Ties


----------



## esthermoon

No we have good relations with Chinese government 
I don't think we could have problems with Beijing 
Ok we have some issues for Spratly Islands but it's not a big deal


----------



## Vikrant

esthermoon said:


> No we have good relations with Chinese government
> I don't think we could have problems with Beijing
> Ok we have some issues for Spratly Islands but it's not a big deal



You have a strange view on what is called a good relation. 

China and Vietnam have fought full scale border war in 1979. Also, they clashed again in 1988. Chinese have intimidated Vietnamese vessels in international waters of South China Sea on numerous occasions. The relationship between Chinese and Vietnamese is tense or else Vietnam will not be eager to procure weapons from India, USA and Russia to deploy against China.


----------



## esthermoon

1979 and 1988 are the past
now we have full diplomatic relations and there's no war between China and us


----------



## Vikrant

esthermoon said:


> 1979 and 1988 are the past
> now we have full diplomatic relations and there's no war between China and us



If that is the case then why are there confrontations between Chinese and Vietnamese over Spratley Islands in South China Sea? Full diplomatic relations do not stop nations from going to war with each other.


----------



## esthermoon

There are some border disputes between China and us but it's not a big deal. 
Maybe in the future we could fix that issue
Speaking about Spratly Islands I think my government should leave them to China


----------



## Vikrant

esthermoon said:


> There are some border disputes between China and us but it's not a big deal.
> Maybe in the future we could fix that issue
> Speaking about Spratly Islands I think my government should leave them to China



Spratly Islands have historically belonged to Vietnam. It is China which should abandon its claim on Spratly Islands; after that, I think China and Vietnam have potential for a good relation. 

BTW, what you call minor clashes was a full scale invasion of Vietnam by China. Even today Chinese engage in boar like behavior towards Vietnamese ships including non-military ships in South China Sea.


----------



## esthermoon

China is a superpower. They are not gonna leave the Spratly Islands.
We should leave so we can improve our relations with them


----------



## Vikrant

esthermoon said:


> China is a superpower. They are not gonna leave the Spratly Islands.
> We should leave so we can improve our relations with them



Why do you think China is a super power? Is it because they to this date cannot manufacture jet engines?


----------



## esthermoon

China is a super power because they have a powerful army and because they're so big! 
We're a little country compared to them 
We should be prudent with them


----------



## Vikrant

esthermoon said:


> China is a super power because they have a powerful army and because they're so big!
> We're a little country compared to them
> We should be prudent with them



Being big does not make you a superpower. China is way too backward technologically to be considered a superpower. China is bigger than Vietnam but that does not mean Vietnam should roll over and start surrendering its territory to China. There are quite a few things that Vietnam can do to successfully stand up to China. It is China which is belligerent with all its neighbors (except N Korea and Pakistan) so it is China which needs to see virtue in being prudent to its neighbors Vietnam, Japan, Philippines, etc. Your statement that Vietnam should surrender Spratly Islands to China is a view of Chinese Communist Party. It is not the view of people of Vietnam that Vietnam should surrender Spratly Islans to China.


----------



## esthermoon

Many people here think our problems with China should be fixed leaving Spratly to them.
Our government always says "Spratly Islands are ours" but many people think this is not the right way to solve this problem 
Maybe we could rule Spratly Islands together: half for us and half for them


----------



## Vikrant

esthermoon said:


> Many people here think our problems with China should be fixed leaving Spratly to them.
> Our government always says "Spratly Islands are ours" but many people think this is not the right way to solve this problem
> Maybe we could rule Spratly Islands together: half for us and half for them



I have never come across a single Vietnamese that wants to surrender Spratly Islands to China. Vietnamese people overwhelmingly support Vietnamese government's claim on Spratly Islands.


----------



## esthermoon

Some of my friends and other people I know think we should leave Spratly Islands but they can't say that here because our governement doesn't want to. Other people support our government's policy of course.
To me the best way should be some kind of agreement with Chinese about splitting the Spratly in two.
We can have half Spratly Islands and they can have their half 
So everybody will be happy


----------



## Vikrant

esthermoon said:


> Some of my friends and other people I know think we should leave Spratly Islands but they can't say that here because our governement doesn't want to. Other people support our government's policy of course.
> To me the best way should be some kind of agreement with Chinese about splitting the Spratly in two.
> We can have half Spratly Islands and they can have their half
> So everybody will be happy



China has no legitimate claim on Spratly Islands. Even Hainan Island should be given to Vietnam. 

Both Vietnam and China are communist regimes so people in neither countries are free to express their views. However, Vietnam is far less oppressive of its people than China. I have met plenty of Vietnamese that hold independent views but Chinese for the most part parrot the views of Chinese Communist Party.


----------



## Unkotare

Vikrant said:


> .... China is way too backward technologically to be considered a superpower......




That is an outdated view.


----------



## esthermoon

The government here passed some laws in the last years.
Some crimes were repealed and you can say pretty much whatever you want but you can't discuss official policy about border disputes or death penalty for example 
Anyways it's true China is more severe than Vietnam


----------



## Unkotare

esthermoon said:


> ...
> To me the best way should be some kind of agreement with Chinese about splitting the Spratly in two.
> We can have half Spratly Islands and they can have their half
> So everybody will be happy




Unfortunately, national governments are unlikely to ever be wise enough to accept such reasonable thinking.


----------



## Unkotare

Vikrant said:


> ...... Even Hainan Island should be given to Vietnam......




You occasionally let your emotions run away with you.


----------



## Unkotare

Vikrant said:


> ... I have met plenty of Vietnamese that hold independent views but Chinese for the most part parrot the views of Chinese Communist Party.





You need to meet more people.


----------



## esthermoon

Unkotare said:


> esthermoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> To me the best way should be some kind of agreement with Chinese about splitting the Spratly in two.
> We can have half Spratly Islands and they can have their half
> So everybody will be happy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately, national governments are unlikely to ever be wise enough to accept such reasonable thinking.
Click to expand...

Sadly that's true


----------



## Vikrant

Unkotare said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... China is way too backward technologically to be considered a superpower......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is an outdated view.
Click to expand...


I am not the type who gets caught in who is a superpower and who is not. But if you are making an argument that Vietnam should surrender Spratly Islands just because China is a "superpower" then there is a problem because China even today lacks key military technologies forcing it rely on Russia.


----------



## Unkotare

Vikrant said:


> ... if you are making an argument that Vietnam should surrender Spratly Islands just because China is a "superpower" then there is a problem......




What I'm saying is that it's too late to consider China technologically "backward." That is simply not accurate.


----------



## Vikrant

Unkotare said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... I have met plenty of Vietnamese that hold independent views but Chinese for the most part parrot the views of Chinese Communist Party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to meet more people.
Click to expand...


I am not talking about Chinese Americans. I am talking about people from China. If you think they are capable of holding independent views in a country where even social media is banned or regulated then it is you who need to meet more people.


----------



## Vikrant

Unkotare said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... if you are making an argument that Vietnam should surrender Spratly Islands just because China is a "superpower" then there is a problem......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I'm saying is that it's too late to consider China technologically "backward." That is simply not accurate.
Click to expand...


It depends on who you are comparing China with


----------



## Unkotare

Vikrant said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... I have met plenty of Vietnamese that hold independent views but Chinese for the most part parrot the views of Chinese Communist Party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to meet more people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not talking about Chinese Americans. I am talking about people from China......
Click to expand...



I know. My statement stands.


----------



## Vikrant

Unkotare said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...... Even Hainan Island should be given to Vietnam......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You occasionally let your emotions run away with you.
Click to expand...


I do get irritated sometimes when I am short on time and I am compelled to answer some silly posts. However for the most part, I try to remain cool and ignore those silly posts.


----------



## Unkotare

Vikrant said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... if you are making an argument that Vietnam should surrender Spratly Islands just because China is a "superpower" then there is a problem......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I'm saying is that it's too late to consider China technologically "backward." That is simply not accurate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It depends on who you are comparing China with
Click to expand...



You're letting your emotions overrule your reason again.


----------



## Unkotare

Vikrant said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...... Even Hainan Island should be given to Vietnam......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You occasionally let your emotions run away with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do get irritated sometimes when I am short on time and I am compelled to answer some silly posts. .....
Click to expand...



"Hainan Island should be given to Vietnam" is a silly post.


----------



## Vikrant

Unkotare said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... I have met plenty of Vietnamese that hold independent views but Chinese for the most part parrot the views of Chinese Communist Party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to meet more people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not talking about Chinese Americans. I am talking about people from China......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know. My statement stands.
Click to expand...


Your stand has no basis to stand. People in China do not have access to uncensored media outlets. Even seemingly non political things like dropbox are banned in China. Any political narrative in China is tightly controlled by Chinese Communist Party. There are some rebels there who risk their lives and freedom in defying Chinese Communist Party imposed censorship but for the majority of Chinese people Chinese Communist Party propaganda is their only source of information.


----------



## Vikrant

Unkotare said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...... Even Hainan Island should be given to Vietnam......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You occasionally let your emotions run away with you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I do get irritated sometimes when I am short on time and I am compelled to answer some silly posts. .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> "Hainan Island should be given to Vietnam" is a silly post.
Click to expand...


Why is it silly?


----------



## Vikrant

Unkotare said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... if you are making an argument that Vietnam should surrender Spratly Islands just because China is a "superpower" then there is a problem......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I'm saying is that it's too late to consider China technologically "backward." That is simply not accurate.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It depends on who you are comparing China with
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You're letting your emotions overrule your reason again.
Click to expand...


Actually, you are being emotional. You probably think I am trying to be anti-Asian or something. I can assure you that is not the case. 

Let us take a look at where US and Russia stand in technology and then we will compare that with China. 

a. Both Russia and US have sent missions to Moon. China has not. 
b. Both Russia and US have sent missions to Mars. China has not. 
c. Both Russia and US make their own jet engines. China still lacks the technology. 
d. Both Russia and US have excellent remote sensing technologies. China does not. 
(The list is long.)

So China has a long way to go before it can claim itself to be a superpower and throw its weight around.


----------



## Unkotare

Vikrant said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... I have met plenty of Vietnamese that hold independent views but Chinese for the most part parrot the views of Chinese Communist Party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to meet more people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not talking about Chinese Americans. I am talking about people from China......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know. My statement stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your stand has no basis to stand. People in China do not have access to uncensored media outlets. Even seemingly non political things like dropbox are banned in China. Any political narrative in China is tightly controlled by Chinese Communist Party. There are some rebels there who risk their lives and freedom in defying Chinese Communist Party imposed censorship but for the majority of Chinese people Chinese Communist Party propaganda is their only source of information.
Click to expand...









You need to meet more people.


----------



## Vikrant

Unkotare said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... I have met plenty of Vietnamese that hold independent views but Chinese for the most part parrot the views of Chinese Communist Party.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to meet more people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I am not talking about Chinese Americans. I am talking about people from China......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know. My statement stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your stand has no basis to stand. People in China do not have access to uncensored media outlets. Even seemingly non political things like dropbox are banned in China. Any political narrative in China is tightly controlled by Chinese Communist Party. There are some rebels there who risk their lives and freedom in defying Chinese Communist Party imposed censorship but for the majority of Chinese people Chinese Communist Party propaganda is their only source of information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to meet more people.
Click to expand...


Let us assume that I have not met even a single Chinese person in my entire life. How does that negate Chinese censorship which deprives Chinese people from obtaining news that present a non-Chinese view? For your information, China's censorship is very well documented. It is not a secret to even Chinese people who are at the receiving end of it.


----------



## Unkotare

Vikrant said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> You need to meet more people.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am not talking about Chinese Americans. I am talking about people from China......
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I know. My statement stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your stand has no basis to stand. People in China do not have access to uncensored media outlets. Even seemingly non political things like dropbox are banned in China. Any political narrative in China is tightly controlled by Chinese Communist Party. There are some rebels there who risk their lives and freedom in defying Chinese Communist Party imposed censorship but for the majority of Chinese people Chinese Communist Party propaganda is their only source of information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to meet more people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let us assume that I have not met even a single Chinese person in my entire life. How does that negate Chinese censorship which deprives Chinese people from obtaining news that present a non-Chinese view? For your information, China's censorship is very well documented. It is not a secret to even Chinese people who are at the receiving end of it.
Click to expand...





And that censorship is porous and of limited effect, like most censorship historically.


----------



## Vikrant

Unkotare said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am not talking about Chinese Americans. I am talking about people from China......
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know. My statement stands.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your stand has no basis to stand. People in China do not have access to uncensored media outlets. Even seemingly non political things like dropbox are banned in China. Any political narrative in China is tightly controlled by Chinese Communist Party. There are some rebels there who risk their lives and freedom in defying Chinese Communist Party imposed censorship but for the majority of Chinese people Chinese Communist Party propaganda is their only source of information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to meet more people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let us assume that I have not met even a single Chinese person in my entire life. How does that negate Chinese censorship which deprives Chinese people from obtaining news that present a non-Chinese view? For your information, China's censorship is very well documented. It is not a secret to even Chinese people who are at the receiving end of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that censorship is porous and of limited effect, like most censorship historically.
Click to expand...


Once again, the fact that Chinese imposed censorship is not 100% effective does not negate its oppressive design against common people of China. Your argument is equivalent to this: a guy sets a goal of killing 100 people but he manages to kill only 99 people. So according to your logic, since he was not able to achieve his objective completely, his actions should not be classified heinous.


----------



## Unkotare

Vikrant said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know. My statement stands.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your stand has no basis to stand. People in China do not have access to uncensored media outlets. Even seemingly non political things like dropbox are banned in China. Any political narrative in China is tightly controlled by Chinese Communist Party. There are some rebels there who risk their lives and freedom in defying Chinese Communist Party imposed censorship but for the majority of Chinese people Chinese Communist Party propaganda is their only source of information.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to meet more people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let us assume that I have not met even a single Chinese person in my entire life. How does that negate Chinese censorship which deprives Chinese people from obtaining news that present a non-Chinese view? For your information, China's censorship is very well documented. It is not a secret to even Chinese people who are at the receiving end of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that censorship is porous and of limited effect, like most censorship historically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again, the fact that Chinese imposed censorship is not 100% effective does not negate its oppressive design against common people of China. Your argument is equivalent to this: a guy sets a goal of killing 100 people but he manages to kill only 99 people. So according to your logic, since he was not able to achieve his objective completely, his actions should not be classified heinous.
Click to expand...





That was a completely false equivalency. Whoever has hijacked your account is doing a poor job.


----------



## Vikrant

Unkotare said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your stand has no basis to stand. People in China do not have access to uncensored media outlets. Even seemingly non political things like dropbox are banned in China. Any political narrative in China is tightly controlled by Chinese Communist Party. There are some rebels there who risk their lives and freedom in defying Chinese Communist Party imposed censorship but for the majority of Chinese people Chinese Communist Party propaganda is their only source of information.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to meet more people.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Let us assume that I have not met even a single Chinese person in my entire life. How does that negate Chinese censorship which deprives Chinese people from obtaining news that present a non-Chinese view? For your information, China's censorship is very well documented. It is not a secret to even Chinese people who are at the receiving end of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that censorship is porous and of limited effect, like most censorship historically.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Once again, the fact that Chinese imposed censorship is not 100% effective does not negate its oppressive design against common people of China. Your argument is equivalent to this: a guy sets a goal of killing 100 people but he manages to kill only 99 people. So according to your logic, since he was not able to achieve his objective completely, his actions should not be classified heinous.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a completely false equivalency. Whoever has hijacked your account is doing a poor job.
Click to expand...


You need to learn to support your one-liners with logic and facts.


----------



## Unkotare

Internet activists are finding ways around China’s Great Firewall


http://www.pri.org/stories/2015-07-...as-great-firewall-learn-these-9-phrases-first


No VPN? No Problem. A New Way Around China’s Great Firewall


The architect of China's Great Firewall embarrassed after needing to use VPN in front of live audience


Activists Are Finding New Ways Around China’s Great Firewall | TIME.com


----------



## Unkotare

Vikrant said:


> ....
> 
> You need to learn to support your one-liners with logic and facts.




Really? What role does logic play in your foaming vitriol against Jewish people?


----------



## Vikrant

Unkotare said:


> Internet activists are finding ways around China’s Great Firewall
> 
> 
> Want to circumvent China's Great Firewall? Learn these 9 phrases first.
> 
> 
> No VPN? No Problem. A New Way Around China’s Great Firewall
> 
> 
> The architect of China's Great Firewall embarrassed after needing to use VPN in front of live audience
> 
> 
> Activists Are Finding New Ways Around China’s Great Firewall | TIME.com



You are acting very childish. I did not ask you for links. I asked you for logic and facts. Read remainder of my post to lean the meaning of logic and fact. 

China implements extreme censorship measures. These measures include technical means to ban foreign portals that do not  agree to censor their contents. In addition, China takes punitive measures against Chinese people that results in imprisonment and disappearance of people. For you to say that general populace in a country like China has credible chance of obtaining impartial and factual information just because some people are daring enough to risk their freedom is RIDICULOUS. 

BTW, do you know how a Chinese leader becomes a top dog at the Politburo? If not then go to Google and do some search  on the great Chinese Communist Party tradition of Purge. Let me give you a hint: the guy who wants to become the top dog in China goes on a mission of purging his opponents. Even the family members of the opponents are not spared. This is how a Chinese president is "elected".


----------



## Vikrant

Unkotare said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> You need to learn to support your one-liners with logic and facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? What role does logic play in your foaming vitriol against Jewish people?
Click to expand...


C*** sucker can be an offensive term to some people who may take it as gay bashing. However, not every usage of that phrase is directed towards gays. It falls into a category of meaningless name calling. That is all it is. There is no need to over-analyze it. 

I support gay right in all its forms. I personally do not think a person's virtue is dependent on his/her sexual orientation. A gay person can be a very good human being. Similarly, a straight person can be a horrible human being.


----------



## Unkotare

Vikrant said:


> .....
> 
> BTW, do you know how a Chinese leader becomes a top dog at the Politburo? If not then go to Google and do some search  on the great Chinese Communist Party tradition of Purge. Let me give you a hint: the guy who wants to become the top dog in China goes on a mission of purging his opponents. Even the family members of the opponents are not spared. This is how a Chinese president is "elected".




Save your red herring, I'm full.


----------



## Vikrant

Unkotare said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> .....
> 
> BTW, do you know how a Chinese leader becomes a top dog at the Politburo? If not then go to Google and do some search  on the great Chinese Communist Party tradition of Purge. Let me give you a hint: the guy who wants to become the top dog in China goes on a mission of purging his opponents. Even the family members of the opponents are not spared. This is how a Chinese president is "elected".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Save your red herring, I'm full.
Click to expand...


I am not in contest with you to come up with catchy one-liners  If that is your objective, then you are on the wrong thread.


----------



## Vikrant

...

*Similar to how ancient Chinese emperors dealt with their aristocratic rivals, the Xi Jinping administration is purging Zhou's entire family and network of friends.*

...

China's great purge


----------



## Unkotare

Vikrant said:


> ...
> 
> *Similar to how ancient Chinese emperors dealt with their aristocratic rivals, the Xi Jinping administration is purging Zhou's entire family and network of friends.*
> 
> ...
> 
> China's great purge











And?


----------



## Unkotare

Vikrant said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> You need to learn to support your one-liners with logic and facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? What role does logic play in your foaming vitriol against Jewish people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> C*** sucker can be an offensive term to some people who may take it as gay bashing. However, not every usage of that phrase is directed towards gays. It falls into a category of meaningless name calling. That is all it is. There is no need to over-analyze it.
> 
> ...
Click to expand...




Bullshit excuse-making = fail.


----------



## Vikrant

Unkotare said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> You need to learn to support your one-liners with logic and facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? What role does logic play in your foaming vitriol against Jewish people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> C*** sucker can be an offensive term to some people who may take it as gay bashing. However, not every usage of that phrase is directed towards gays. It falls into a category of meaningless name calling. That is all it is. There is no need to over-analyze it.
> 
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit excuse-making = fail.
Click to expand...


Why do you think you must have the last word in a debate? That is quite childish actually.


----------



## Vikrant

Unkotare said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> *Similar to how ancient Chinese emperors dealt with their aristocratic rivals, the Xi Jinping administration is purging Zhou's entire family and network of friends.*
> 
> ...
> 
> China's great purge
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And?
Click to expand...


Now, you are downsizing yourself from one-liners to one words  You are wasting everyone's time.


----------



## Unkotare

Vikrant said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> You need to learn to support your one-liners with logic and facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? What role does logic play in your foaming vitriol against Jewish people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> C*** sucker can be an offensive term to some people who may take it as gay bashing. However, not every usage of that phrase is directed towards gays. It falls into a category of meaningless name calling. That is all it is. There is no need to over-analyze it.
> 
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit excuse-making = fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you think you must have the last word in a debate? .....
Click to expand...



What "debate"?


----------



## Unkotare

Vikrant said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Internet activists are finding ways around China’s Great Firewall
> 
> 
> Want to circumvent China's Great Firewall? Learn these 9 phrases first.
> 
> 
> No VPN? No Problem. A New Way Around China’s Great Firewall
> 
> 
> The architect of China's Great Firewall embarrassed after needing to use VPN in front of live audience
> 
> 
> Activists Are Finding New Ways Around China’s Great Firewall | TIME.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are acting very childish. I did not ask you for links. I asked you for logic and facts. Read remainder of my post to lean the meaning of logic and fact.
> 
> .
Click to expand...



I'm sorry to inform you that there is very little chance of you ever knowing as much about logic as I do, so you'll want to let that one go. The links are there to provide you with facts. Read them.


----------



## Vikrant

Unkotare said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....
> 
> You need to learn to support your one-liners with logic and facts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? What role does logic play in your foaming vitriol against Jewish people?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> C*** sucker can be an offensive term to some people who may take it as gay bashing. However, not every usage of that phrase is directed towards gays. It falls into a category of meaningless name calling. That is all it is. There is no need to over-analyze it.
> 
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit excuse-making = fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you think you must have the last word in a debate? .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What "debate"?
Click to expand...


I knew that this is what you will say. This is how predictable your stupid one-liners have become. You do not even realize that you just admitted that you have been trolling. Know your simple mind's limitation.


----------



## Unkotare

Vikrant said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? What role does logic play in your foaming vitriol against Jewish people?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> C*** sucker can be an offensive term to some people who may take it as gay bashing. However, not every usage of that phrase is directed towards gays. It falls into a category of meaningless name calling. That is all it is. There is no need to over-analyze it.
> 
> ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit excuse-making = fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you think you must have the last word in a debate? .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What "debate"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew that this is what you will say. This is how predictable your stupid one-liners have become. You do not even realize that you just admitted that you have been trolling. Know your simple mind's limitation.
Click to expand...





That's great. What "debate"?


----------



## Vikrant

Unkotare said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Internet activists are finding ways around China’s Great Firewall
> 
> 
> Want to circumvent China's Great Firewall? Learn these 9 phrases first.
> 
> 
> No VPN? No Problem. A New Way Around China’s Great Firewall
> 
> 
> The architect of China's Great Firewall embarrassed after needing to use VPN in front of live audience
> 
> 
> Activists Are Finding New Ways Around China’s Great Firewall | TIME.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are acting very childish. I did not ask you for links. I asked you for logic and facts. Read remainder of my post to lean the meaning of logic and fact.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to inform you that there is very little chance of you ever knowing as much about logic as I do, so you'll want to let that one go. The links are there to provide you with facts. Read them.
Click to expand...


Don't brag. Just prove it. But you cannot because you are all hot air


----------



## Vikrant

Unkotare said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> C*** sucker can be an offensive term to some people who may take it as gay bashing. However, not every usage of that phrase is directed towards gays. It falls into a category of meaningless name calling. That is all it is. There is no need to over-analyze it.
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit excuse-making = fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why do you think you must have the last word in a debate? .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What "debate"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew that this is what you will say. This is how predictable your stupid one-liners have become. You do not even realize that you just admitted that you have been trolling. Know your simple mind's limitation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's great. What "debate"?
Click to expand...


You are not capable of debate. Your mind is too simple for anything but trolling.


----------



## Unkotare

Vikrant said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Internet activists are finding ways around China’s Great Firewall
> 
> 
> Want to circumvent China's Great Firewall? Learn these 9 phrases first.
> 
> 
> No VPN? No Problem. A New Way Around China’s Great Firewall
> 
> 
> The architect of China's Great Firewall embarrassed after needing to use VPN in front of live audience
> 
> 
> Activists Are Finding New Ways Around China’s Great Firewall | TIME.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are acting very childish. I did not ask you for links. I asked you for logic and facts. Read remainder of my post to lean the meaning of logic and fact.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to inform you that there is very little chance of you ever knowing as much about logic as I do, so you'll want to let that one go. The links are there to provide you with facts. Read them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't brag. Just prove it. But you cannot because you are all hot air
Click to expand...







I provided you with facts. Not my fault if you're afraid to look at them. Go ahead, some of it you'd like.


----------



## Unkotare

Vikrant said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bullshit excuse-making = fail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why do you think you must have the last word in a debate? .....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> What "debate"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I knew that this is what you will say. This is how predictable your stupid one-liners have become. You do not even realize that you just admitted that you have been trolling. Know your simple mind's limitation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's great. What "debate"?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are not capable of debate. Your mind is too simple for anything but trolling.
Click to expand...






You have yet to clarify what debate you think you are referring to.


----------



## Vikrant

Unkotare said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Internet activists are finding ways around China’s Great Firewall
> 
> 
> Want to circumvent China's Great Firewall? Learn these 9 phrases first.
> 
> 
> No VPN? No Problem. A New Way Around China’s Great Firewall
> 
> 
> The architect of China's Great Firewall embarrassed after needing to use VPN in front of live audience
> 
> 
> Activists Are Finding New Ways Around China’s Great Firewall | TIME.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are acting very childish. I did not ask you for links. I asked you for logic and facts. Read remainder of my post to lean the meaning of logic and fact.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to inform you that there is very little chance of you ever knowing as much about logic as I do, so you'll want to let that one go. The links are there to provide you with facts. Read them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't brag. Just prove it. But you cannot because you are all hot air
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I provided you with facts. Not my fault if you're afraid to look at them. Go ahead, some of it you'd like.
Click to expand...


It looks like you will keep going all night with your on-liners. Good night! Have a nice week!


----------



## Unkotare

Vikrant said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Internet activists are finding ways around China’s Great Firewall
> 
> 
> Want to circumvent China's Great Firewall? Learn these 9 phrases first.
> 
> 
> No VPN? No Problem. A New Way Around China’s Great Firewall
> 
> 
> The architect of China's Great Firewall embarrassed after needing to use VPN in front of live audience
> 
> 
> Activists Are Finding New Ways Around China’s Great Firewall | TIME.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are acting very childish. I did not ask you for links. I asked you for logic and facts. Read remainder of my post to lean the meaning of logic and fact.
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to inform you that there is very little chance of you ever knowing as much about logic as I do, so you'll want to let that one go. The links are there to provide you with facts. Read them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't brag. Just prove it. But you cannot because you are all hot air
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I provided you with facts. Not my fault if you're afraid to look at them. Go ahead, some of it you'd like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It looks like you will keep going all night with your on-liners. Good night! Have a nice week!
Click to expand...


You make vague references to "debate," but you're afraid of discussion. Odd.


----------



## Vikrant

Unkotare said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are acting very childish. I did not ask you for links. I asked you for logic and facts. Read remainder of my post to lean the meaning of logic and fact.
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to inform you that there is very little chance of you ever knowing as much about logic as I do, so you'll want to let that one go. The links are there to provide you with facts. Read them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Don't brag. Just prove it. But you cannot because you are all hot air
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I provided you with facts. Not my fault if you're afraid to look at them. Go ahead, some of it you'd like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It looks like you will keep going all night with your on-liners. Good night! Have a nice week!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You make vague references to "debate," but you're afraid of discussion. Odd.
Click to expand...


You lack fundamental requisite for holding a debate which is ability to present a logical viewpoint. Your idea of debating people is coming up with catchy one-liners. That is not how adults debate. That is how high school kids debate.

Besides, you admitted that you were trolling. I am beginning to think that your posts are not even worth a reply.


----------



## Unkotare

Vikrant said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sorry to inform you that there is very little chance of you ever knowing as much about logic as I do, so you'll want to let that one go. The links are there to provide you with facts. Read them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't brag. Just prove it. But you cannot because you are all hot air
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I provided you with facts. Not my fault if you're afraid to look at them. Go ahead, some of it you'd like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It looks like you will keep going all night with your on-liners. Good night! Have a nice week!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You make vague references to "debate," but you're afraid of discussion. Odd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .... you admitted that you were trolling. ...
Click to expand...





I did no such thing. When you start to lie you reveal your desperation.


----------



## Vikrant

Unkotare said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't brag. Just prove it. But you cannot because you are all hot air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I provided you with facts. Not my fault if you're afraid to look at them. Go ahead, some of it you'd like.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It looks like you will keep going all night with your on-liners. Good night! Have a nice week!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You make vague references to "debate," but you're afraid of discussion. Odd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .... you admitted that you were trolling. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did no such thing. When you start to lie you reveal your desperation.
Click to expand...


Your brain is too simple to realize that you ended up admitting that you were trolling. You are a predictable b****.


----------



## Unkotare

Vikrant said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> I provided you with facts. Not my fault if you're afraid to look at them. Go ahead, some of it you'd like.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like you will keep going all night with your on-liners. Good night! Have a nice week!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You make vague references to "debate," but you're afraid of discussion. Odd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .... you admitted that you were trolling. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did no such thing. When you start to lie you reveal your desperation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your brain is too simple to realize that you ended up admitting that you were trolling. ....
Click to expand...



Post a quote or post an apology.


----------



## Vikrant

Unkotare said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like you will keep going all night with your on-liners. Good night! Have a nice week!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You make vague references to "debate," but you're afraid of discussion. Odd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> .... you admitted that you were trolling. ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did no such thing. When you start to lie you reveal your desperation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your brain is too simple to realize that you ended up admitting that you were trolling. ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Post a quote or post an apology.
Click to expand...


The Dripping Poop, 

Go back and read the entire exchange. I do not have time for your simple brain. You are either intrinsically simple minded or you are pretending to be a simple minded person or you are part of 50-cent brigade. Either way, you cannot be helped.


----------



## Unkotare

Vikrant said:


> .... I do not have time for your simple brain. You are either intrinsically simple minded or you are pretending to be a simple minded person or you are part of 50-cent brigade. Either way, you cannot be helped.





No quote, no apology = no character


As expected


----------



## Vikrant

Unkotare said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... I do not have time for your simple brain. You are either intrinsically simple minded or you are pretending to be a simple minded person or you are part of 50-cent brigade. Either way, you cannot be helped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No quote, no apology = no character
> 
> 
> As expected
Click to expand...


The Dripping Poop, 

You do not even have a brain. As far as character is concerned, my d*** has more character than you.


----------



## Unkotare

Vikrant said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... I do not have time for your simple brain. You are either intrinsically simple minded or you are pretending to be a simple minded person or you are part of 50-cent brigade. Either way, you cannot be helped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No quote, no apology = no character
> 
> 
> As expected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Dripping Poop,
> 
> You do not even have a brain. As far as character is concerned, my d*** has more character than you.
Click to expand...

O


Still no quote, still no apology = Still a classless low-life.


----------



## Meathead

Vikrant said:


> The Dripping Poop,
> 
> You do not even have a brain. As far as character is concerned, my d*** has more character than you.


In Unk's case, I might agree if I thought you had one.


----------



## Vikrant

Unkotare said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... I do not have time for your simple brain. You are either intrinsically simple minded or you are pretending to be a simple minded person or you are part of 50-cent brigade. Either way, you cannot be helped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No quote, no apology = no character
> 
> 
> As expected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Dripping Poop,
> 
> You do not even have a brain. As far as character is concerned, my d*** has more character than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O
> 
> 
> Still no quote, still no apology = Still a classless low-life.
Click to expand...


You are predictability is funny.


----------



## Vikrant

Meathead said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Dripping Poop,
> 
> You do not even have a brain. As far as character is concerned, my d*** has more character than you.
> 
> 
> 
> In Unk's case, I might agree if I thought you had one.
Click to expand...


I know you want me to pull it out. I am straight though. So try that on The Dripping Poop.


----------



## Unkotare

Vikrant said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... I do not have time for your simple brain. You are either intrinsically simple minded or you are pretending to be a simple minded person or you are part of 50-cent brigade. Either way, you cannot be helped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No quote, no apology = no character
> 
> 
> As expected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Dripping Poop,
> 
> You do not even have a brain. As far as character is concerned, my d*** has more character than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O
> 
> 
> Still no quote, still no apology = Still a classless low-life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are predictability is funny.
Click to expand...



Your grammar is funny.


----------



## Vikrant

Unkotare said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... I do not have time for your simple brain. You are either intrinsically simple minded or you are pretending to be a simple minded person or you are part of 50-cent brigade. Either way, you cannot be helped.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No quote, no apology = no character
> 
> 
> As expected
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Dripping Poop,
> 
> You do not even have a brain. As far as character is concerned, my d*** has more character than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O
> 
> 
> Still no quote, still no apology = Still a classless low-life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are predictability is funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your grammar is funny.
Click to expand...


That was a typo idiot but I do not want to take away your cause for celebration


----------



## Unkotare

Vikrant said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> No quote, no apology = no character
> 
> 
> As expected
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Dripping Poop,
> 
> You do not even have a brain. As far as character is concerned, my d*** has more character than you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> O
> 
> 
> Still no quote, still no apology = Still a classless low-life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are predictability is funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your grammar is funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was a typo ...
Click to expand...







Of course. Always a typo.


----------



## Vikrant

Unkotare said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Dripping Poop,
> 
> You do not even have a brain. As far as character is concerned, my d*** has more character than you.
> 
> 
> 
> O
> 
> 
> Still no quote, still no apology = Still a classless low-life.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are predictability is funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your grammar is funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was a typo ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. Always a typo.
Click to expand...


Dude, I am kind. I do not want to take away your joy. Knock yourself out. Throw a party


----------



## Unkotare

Vikrant said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> O
> 
> 
> Still no quote, still no apology = Still a classless low-life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are predictability is funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Your grammar is funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was a typo ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. Always a typo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, I am kind.
Click to expand...



Kind of late for your ESL class.


----------



## Vikrant

Unkotare said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> You are predictability is funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Your grammar is funny.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That was a typo ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. Always a typo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, I am kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of late for your ESL class.
Click to expand...


Did you frame that post on your wall yet? That will be your life-time achievement


----------



## Unkotare

Vikrant said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your grammar is funny.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a typo ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. Always a typo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, I am kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of late for your ESL class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you frame that post on your wall yet? That will be your life-time achievement
Click to expand...





No need to feel so ashamed. Just try to improve.


----------



## Vikrant

Unkotare said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> That was a typo ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. Always a typo.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dude, I am kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of late for your ESL class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you frame that post on your wall yet? That will be your life-time achievement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need to feel so ashamed. Just try to improve.
Click to expand...


If you had concept of shame, you would not call yourself dripping poop


----------



## Unkotare

Vikrant said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Of course. Always a typo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, I am kind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of late for your ESL class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you frame that post on your wall yet? That will be your life-time achievement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need to feel so ashamed. Just try to improve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you had concept of shame, you would not call yourself dripping poop
Click to expand...



If you had any recourse beyond Google Translate, you wouldn't have to promote your ignorance.


----------



## Vikrant

Unkotare said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, I am kind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of late for your ESL class.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Did you frame that post on your wall yet? That will be your life-time achievement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need to feel so ashamed. Just try to improve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you had concept of shame, you would not call yourself dripping poop
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you had any recourse beyond Google Translate, you wouldn't have to promote your ignorance.
Click to expand...


You were a big fan of links. What happened? What caused the disappointment?


----------



## Unkotare

Vikrant said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kind of late for your ESL class.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you frame that post on your wall yet? That will be your life-time achievement
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need to feel so ashamed. Just try to improve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you had concept of shame, you would not call yourself dripping poop
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you had any recourse beyond Google Translate, you wouldn't have to promote your ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were a big fan of links. What happened? ....
Click to expand...





Wallow in your ignorance. You've earned it.


----------



## Vikrant

Unkotare said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you frame that post on your wall yet? That will be your life-time achievement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No need to feel so ashamed. Just try to improve.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you had concept of shame, you would not call yourself dripping poop
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you had any recourse beyond Google Translate, you wouldn't have to promote your ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were a big fan of links. What happened? ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallow in your ignorance. You've earned it.
Click to expand...


Sorry! I do not want to learn about dripping poop porn. That is too gross.


----------



## Unkotare

Vikrant said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> No need to feel so ashamed. Just try to improve.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had concept of shame, you would not call yourself dripping poop
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> If you had any recourse beyond Google Translate, you wouldn't have to promote your ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were a big fan of links. What happened? ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallow in your ignorance. You've earned it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry! I do not want to learn about dripping poop porn. That is too gross.
Click to expand...





Seems like you already know more than anyone here.


----------



## Vikrant

Unkotare said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you had concept of shame, you would not call yourself dripping poop
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you had any recourse beyond Google Translate, you wouldn't have to promote your ignorance.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You were a big fan of links. What happened? ....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wallow in your ignorance. You've earned it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sorry! I do not want to learn about dripping poop porn. That is too gross.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seems like you already know more than anyone here.
Click to expand...


I learned the meaning of your name from other posters  At first, I thought they were pulling your leg but then someone posted a Google search result  I was shocked


----------

